# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  Razer Blade for Europe

## Owlie

Hi

I want to buy the Razer Blade, but i live in europe, does anyone know some store or webshop who ships too Europe?
Thanks in advance

Owlie.

----------


## Dante

amazon.com? check japanese resellers?

----------


## Dante

Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Razer Blade Pro 17 Inch Gaming Laptop 17 inch, 3000 usd, not sure if that's very cheap though

----------


## Owlie

i thought amazon only shipped to canada & america  :Embarrassment: ?

edit: looked it up, says: only ships within the U.S

----------


## yellowspark

Go for MSI GS70 Stealth Edition, it has better performance than Razer + costs less.  :Smile:

----------


## Fisher

I'm sorry for bumping a thread like this, but I had the exact same issue you have. 

There's a service called MyUS that will ship anything that's available only in US to anywhere in the world. You can find them @ MyUS.com - #1 International Shipping, Mail and Package Consolidation Service - MyUS.com

They are pretty easy to use, however, they will require for you to contact the manufacturer to check if the item is illegal in your country. Here's a quote from the E-mail they sent me:




> You will need to contact the manufacturer of the laptops to find out if they are government regulated or if they are classified as EAR99. If the item is regulated by the government then please provide us with the ECCN # which you may obtain from the manufacturer. Once we have determined that we are able to export the laptops then we will be able to ship them.


So ya, a bit of hassle, but you can get the item. The fees can be found at: MyUS.com - SHIPPING RATES

On a side note, depending on where you live, you may or may not have to pay customs fee. One of the cool things about my country, there is no such fee for giveaway prizes, so all you need is an E-mail stating you won etc, to show them as proof and you're good to go =)

Peace!

----------

